# Josefina disappeared last night (vibes needed) :(



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Guys I really need some good vibes here, Josefina went missing from our yard yesterday evening about 7pm, or so, i Periodically check on them through our the day (I don't just leave them out there totally un intended ). 

About 7:20 when we wen out to feed mom's horse & we couldn't find her anywhere ... She was just gone ... Just ... Gone . We put on tall boots & took our flashlights & walked as much of the perimeter fences as we could (we have 70 acres) & we walked the rest of it this morning & found nothing ... No tracks, nothing. 

This comes on the heels of my grandmother dying of cancer ... This is the last thing we want to have happen right now, vibes & prayers would be vey much appreciated ... Thank you


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sending prayers and vibes your way! I hope all ends up well.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you, I go out every hour is so & check to see if she has found he way back & call for her, I have resorted to clapping because I have yelled myself hoarse & my throat is sore from calling for her. We make sure to keep our calls very positive sounding & cheerful (we aren't mad at her, we just want her to come back)


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Sending prayers and vibes your way! I hope all ends up well.


^^ Me too. I hope Josefina turns up soon.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG, I am so sorry to read this! I can almost feel the clench in my own heart that you no doubt felt when you discovered your girl missing.
I sincerely pray you find her safe and healthy and most of all: soon!


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Prayers of intercession to St. Francis, and positive vibes your and Josefina's way.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and wishing you the best. Keep us posted. I can't imagine what you must feel like.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Big, big hugs your way and hopes that Josefina shows up unscathed from whatever adventures she has gone off on.

My condolences on your grandmother's passing as well. I always think of Shakespeare - "When sorrows come, they come not single spies, but in battalions."


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> OMG, I am so sorry to read this! I can almost feel the clench in my own heart that you no doubt felt when you discovered your girl missing.
> I sincerely pray you find her safe and healthy and most of all: soon!


reynosa I know you are in Texas & involved with rescues, I have attached her picture, please share it with shelters & rescues in the general area (there isn't an organized SPCA in our immediate area that we know of)


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> reynosa I know you are in Texas & involved with rescues, I have attached her picture, please share it with shelters & rescues in the general area (there isn't an organized SPCA in our immediate area that we know of)


Consider it done.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about everything that is happening to you!

I had a thought that might be of help....if Josefina has any dog friends that she plays with regularly it might help to bring one by and play "where's Josefina". Caeda has helped me find our cats that way, both in the house and out in strange surroundings when one got away. That's all I can suggest other than stuff you've probably already done...talking to neighbors etc. I assume you are in a relatively rural area so it's gonna be tough. I wish you luck and really hope Josefina shows up soon wagging and wondering why everybody is so excited....


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear! Hopefully she turns up soon.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't think the other dogs know where she went & if she crossed out of our property fence (the only place shr could do this is if she got out out of the back pasture) I wouldn't be able to follow the trail anyway.

Still no sign of her, I am losing hope that we will find her


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, I don't mean to sound negative or morbid here but watch for buzzards circling. If Josefina is injured somewhere they may begin to circle while she is still alive. If you see something like that you have a chance of getting to her in time.
Also, I agree with Greater Swiss. Have you asked the others to go get Josefina? Sounds silly maybe but I know it has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I don't think the other dogs know where she went & if she crossed out of our property fence (the only place shr could do this is if she got out out of the back pasture) I wouldn't be able to follow the trail anyway.
> 
> Still no sign of her, I am losing hope that we will find her


It hasn't been that long, she could easily turn up soon. Don't give up hope.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Buzzards soar around here all the time (they like to take refuge in the thicket trees at the heat of the day. But I haven't seen them circling in that classic "death circle" they always do when something is dead ... But yes although sad, this has crossed my mind so I have been keeping a look out.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> It hasn't been that long, she could easily turn up soon. Don't give up hope.


I know, it's just hard


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry. I'll pray every night till she's found. That's good that you got the word out to shelters and rescues, I would also put her picture up at the vets. A lot of people could see her poster there and may recognize her.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

When my Sheltie was getting on in years, she just disappeared one day. After three days, we assumed that she had wandered off to die on her own, as animals sometimes do. (This was on the farm and Kelly had never wandered off far before). However, 3 days later, she ambled back home, pretty dirty and hungry, but with a look in her eyes like she'd just returned from a great adventure. She went on to live for several months more. We never figured out where she had gone to, but the best story we could come up with was that she knew she didn't have much time left and wanted one last adventure before settling down and preparing to go. 

My point is that you shouldn't lose hope yet. It could be that Josefina just wanted to go off on a great adventure and will come back with stories you only wish she could tell you. Hang in there...I know it's hard!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Sending prayers and vibes your way! I hope all ends up well.


 This...I hope you find her, keep searching and I wish you luck finding her


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

How scary!  I hope you find her!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so sorry, am sending good thoughts..... do you think someone might of taken her? there's been lots of news reports on people taking dogs then selling them on ebay craigslist... have you searched them... No reason for her not to come home if she was able to...


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Has she ever taken off like this before?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I shared your facebook post on my page... As you know, because you are a FB friend, I have a gadzillion fb friends and most of them are dog people. Heck, most are ACD people. 
I asked two ACD people to network it. 

And I know it is hard... But you need to relax a bit..... She is an adult ACD... She has not been gone that long. She is smart and tough... Need I remind you ( I am sure you have heard of this one) That an ACD went overboard on a boat in a storm off the coast of Australia, swam many miles in the storm to an island, lived on that uninhabited island feeding on wild goats for four months before wildlife officers saw it and caught it. It was returned to its owner.

Let me ask you this? Will she go with a stranger? Would she willingly get in a vehicle with someone she did not know? 

I have never had one that would. A few will. But most ACDs will not.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Also you need to do this.... Get something you have worn and sweated in. I know you work with horses. So a work shirt...... Tie about a six foot string to it. Have someone drive you out to the paved road, and then to a corner of the property... Tie the other end of the string to your belt loop. Then walk along the roadside back to the main drive in and all the way right up to your place. Then get in a car and go to another corner of the property and do the same thing.... Do the same thing at all corners of the property. Yes on 70 acres it is a few miles of walking.... Anytime you start sweating heavily pick up the piece of clothing you are dragging and wipe your face with it. Yes I know it is dirty..... Do it. Also Rub your tongue against your cheeks and work up a good spit. Spit on the shirt you are dragging, spit on the ground. If you can do it safely every time you make a turn stop and lay down. Wipe sweat on any corner fence post if you can....

What you are doing.... Is you are laying a scent track that leads your dog right back where you want her. If she comes on to or leaves the property at any spot on the acreage, she is going to cut the track you left for her. And it only leads one place. That is why you have someone drive you out and walk in. the trail leads home. All roads lead to home if you will. If you can get some of your scent on fence posts, etc Up High! the wind will help you by carrying your scent farther. 

At this point she has been gone long enough she is lonely and hungry... And your scent means both comfort and food to her.....

That is an old hunters trick. I have used it more than once to bring a missing hound back to where I could find him. 


What you are doing


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts to you and Josefina. I hope she returns to you quickly and safely.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hope you find her.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Also you need to do this.... Get something you have worn and sweated in. I know you work with horses. So a work shirt...... Tie about a six foot string to it. Have someone drive you out to the paved road, and then to a corner of the property... Tie the other end of the string to your belt loop. Then walk along the roadside back to the main drive in and all the way right up to your place. Then get in a car and go to another corner of the property and do the same thing.... Do the same thing at all corners of the property. Yes on 70 acres it is a few miles of walking.... Anytime you start sweating heavily pick up the piece of clothing you are dragging and wipe your face with it. Yes I know it is dirty..... Do it. Also Rub your tongue against your cheeks and work up a good spit. Spit on the shirt you are dragging, spit on the ground. If you can do it safely every time you make a turn stop and lay down. Wipe sweat on any corner fence post if you can....
> 
> What you are doing.... Is you are laying a scent track that leads your dog right back where you want her. If she comes on to or leaves the property at any spot on the acreage, she is going to cut the track you left for her. And it only leads one place. That is why you have someone drive you out and walk in. the trail leads home. All roads lead to home if you will. If you can get some of your scent on fence posts, etc Up High! the wind will help you by carrying your scent farther.
> 
> ...


Thank you JB, I do appreciate that & tomorrow I will do that.

I don't know if she would go with someone, if they call her like a "dog person" would (I hope you know what I mean lol) I don't know if she would or not ... I know she is a good hunter lol, good at catching rabbits. We have been walking the property every day & even asked the neighbors if we could walk theirs calling & whistling. 

No she has never done anything like this before, my guess is she was chasing something & somehow got thru the fence afte it, though we can't find any place where it was torn or compromised ... But of course that doesn't nessessarily mean anything.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My heart is in my throat ... I just saw this. I am saying many many prayers she is found.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it possible....she was lured off by Coyotes?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope she finds her way home soon!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope she comes home soon. Put up flyers, talk to neighbors, school bus drivers.(they are great because they cover so much space and give them a flyer) Put her on craigslist facebook Put up flyers at the vets office 

Does she have tags on or is she chipped?


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Really hoping and praying that Josefina makes it back home safely. It's such a sickening feeling that I know you're going through.  I even wish I lived near so I could be out there helping you search. And don't loose hope! It's way way way too soon for that! Do as JB suggested and never loose hope!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope you find her. How scary.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh no! So sorry to hear this.  
Best wishes for her safe recovery!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RCloud said:


> Is it possible....she was lured off by Coyotes?


I really do not think this is a big worry with an ACD.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

No, ACDs are usually the ones the coyotes are afraid of xD, but she really I don't think was a pure ACD ... I think she had some in her but it was mixed with something else ... Poor thing didnt have much sense in terms of street smarts (she would be the type to be lured off by coy's). I hope she would be smarter then that ... But I just don't know. 

There is a drilling rig about a 1/4 mile from our house (you can see it when you stand on our back porch) if she got out of the property, the back pasture is the only portion o our perimeter fence we haven't replaced (doing it in stages & wanted to do the goat pasture first) so if she got out it would have been through there ... Tomorrow on our way into town, we plan to stop at that rig & show her picture & ask if thy have seen her.

The funny thing is we haven't heard any coy's in a long long time since all this drilling started, heck I'm starting to entertain the thought of her being Carried off by those hairless blue eyes mutant dogs they say are running around here :/.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> No, ACDs are usually the ones the coyotes are afraid of xD, but she really I don't think was a pure ACD ... I think she had some in her but it was mixed with something else ... Poor thing didnt have much sense in terms of street smarts (she would be the type to be lured off by coy's). I hope she would be smarter then that ... But I just don't know.
> 
> There is a drilling rig about a 1/4 mile from our house (you can see it when you stand on our back porch) if she got out of the property, the back pasture is the only portion o our perimeter fence we haven't replaced (doing it in stages & wanted to do the goat pasture first) so if she got out it would have been through there ... Tomorrow on our way into town, we plan to stop at that rig & show her picture & ask if thy have seen her.
> 
> The funny thing is we haven't heard any coy's in a long long time since all this drilling started, heck I'm starting to entertain the thought of her being Carried off by those hairless blue eyes mutant dogs they say are running around here :/.


LOL I have been trying to tell you, she is all ACD... Farm bred dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I see nothing but ACD in that dog... I hope you find her soon, either way. So scary. (hugs)


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Damn, I was really hoping to read some good news here this morning. 

Well, Josefina is posted with rescues around here as well as a pug rescue in SA (who i hope will share her pic in their network) and another rescue, Lookin' For Love, that runs between Harlingen and SA. So, her name and pic are out there. Hopefully someone will have seen something and report back. 
I am so sorry you're going through this. I can only imagine the tears you have shed. 
Praying for a good outcome. In the meanwhile you have a great support group here behind ya. :grouphug:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Damn, I was really hoping to read some good news here this morning.
> 
> Well, Josefina is posted with rescues around here as well as a pug rescue in SA (who i hope will share her pic in their network) and another rescue, Lookin' For Love, that runs between Harlingen and SA. So, her name and pic are out there. Hopefully someone will have seen something and report back.
> I am so sorry you're going through this. I can only imagine the tears you have shed.
> Praying for a good outcome. In the meanwhile you have a great support group here behind ya. :grouphug:


I also have her posted all over FB ..... Still praying for a safe return.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Good vibes from me to you.

I too am hoping for a happy ending to the scary time you are experiencing.

I remember what you went through with Izze (am I spelling her name correctly)? I know you've had setbacks in your personal life, as have many of us. I wouldn't want to see you have to go through even more than what you've already been through.

Hoping that the J-dog comes racing back to you with a merry mischievous twinkle in her eye because she's just had the greatest adventure in the world and without quite realizing that she had you worried sick.

Dogs are funny creatures, aren't they? Hopefully, yours is back with you in a New York minute or should I say a Texas minute.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Sending good vibes from up here, too! She'll be home soon - safe and sound. Them ugly Chupacabra things got nothing on her! 
<<hugs>>


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

This morning when I first got up I walked some of the property, this evening (I will use the shirt I was wearing when I walked this morning lol. I hope when we get back she is waiting for us on the front porch


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you and Josefina, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I do hope you find her, or she comes back home herself.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Either one would be great. But my intuition tells me that either she is passed away (  ) or someone has he somewhere because if she is in earshot, she WILL come back if she is able.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

awwwww.....don't think the worst yet - it's too soon! ...and we're still sending you our vibes!


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Posted her on facebook! Don't lose hope! She will come home.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I just wanted to echo everyone saying not to lose hope. I know its hard, but she could come home at any time.

My sister's corgi, Sassy, ran away, and I will admit I didn't think we were ever going to see her again. After a week passed she was found sitting on the back porch covered in ticks and burs, but looking very proud of herself.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

NyxForge said:


> I just wanted to echo everyone saying not to lose hope. I know its hard, but she could come home at any time.
> 
> My sister's corgi, Sassy, ran away, and I will admit I didn't think we were ever going to see her again. After a week passed she was found sitting on the back porch covered in ticks and burs, but looking very proud of herself.


  I'm glad she came back and it's very inspirational  I agree don't lose hope she could still come back


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know there are stories of dogs being gone months & turning up ... I hope I am one of those stories ... Because its the not knowing that is killing me


----------



## ludosmum (Jan 4, 2012)

I am praying for you and your family. I hope she finds her way home soon.


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

Much prayers for your family and Josefina. I hope she will return home safely and soon.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Sending you a ton of good thoughts that she comes home safe and sound to you very soon.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Sending you good thoughts, keep us updated. I hope this turns out well. 
If it helps ease your mind any, I found a 3-legged small dog (about 30ish lbs) behind the place I used to work, and I took him home (the SPCA was full, and I offered to care for him until his owners were found, which was the next day). Apparently he was gone for well over a week...this is in an area where there is a lot of wildlife predators as well as traffic, so if that little guy could make it for a week until I took him in, there's hope that Josefina is ok too.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

What did the people at the drilling rig say?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I have an inspirational story too...

My mom and I had just gotten a new Dachshund for me and she slipped her harness the same day and escaped... We didn't see her for three months and then she suddenly turned up across the street. Even though she was a small breed dog who was unfamiliar with the area... which was full of coyotes and speeding cars... she turned up in one piece. So don't lose hope


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Have just seen this - thoughts, prayers and good vibes that she'll turn up very soon.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you drive out and walk back in? It is important.....


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Thinking of you today <3


----------



## DanHughes (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope THIS dog is ok as well... Prayers w/ u.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Did you drive out and walk back in? It is important.....


Yes.

They said they didn't see her  there was no one at the house next door either (those guys dont always stay there) well try tomorrow.

It's good if they didn't see her ... Because that place is Pretty close to a dangerous highway with a lot of truck traffic.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe today is the day.

Remain positive, and hopeful.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know there are stories of dogs being gone months & turning up ... I hope I am one of those stories ... Because its the not knowing that is killing me


I truly hope you are one of those stories too.
Last night while I was out with my own dogs I was thinking of you. I have an ACD, Bohrah, and couldn't imagine losing her. I kept giving her extra hugs thinking of your Josefina.
The not knowing is what is so bad here. I don't know if I could handle something like. It would drive me to near insanity and complete heartbreak.... all of which I am sure you're feeling. I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Doggle (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi-

When my first dog, now passed away, went off her leash in a medium size city, my life turned upside down. I wasn't on facebook back then. Actually I'm still not. But I made flyers with a clear picture of her and other important information and quickly threw together a website that the flyers led readers to for more information. The website also allowed visitors to print out the same flyer on their computer to post it in their own neighborhood. I posted the flyers all over town every afternoon and evening after work.

It was really rough not knowing where she was or what was happening. Stray dogs are picked up in Thailand and sold for a cruel death in Vietnam as meat. Many of my coworkers were not helpful. Saying things like "Forget about her. You'll never find her in a city that big." or "That's so sad. I just don't know what to say (and walking out of the room)" or "She's probably been picked up by the dog catchers by now."

Every day I went out with my motorcycle (itself plastered with the flyers for passersby to see) and posted and handed out more flyers. My friends thought I was crazy. I was exhausted from working each day and then driving around with the flyers.

There were many false alarms and dashed hopes. Well-intentioned people calling about a different dog. On the tenth day, we had about the 15th phone call. I went to the caller's house. It was my dog. The caller's elementary school aged niece had picked up one of my flyers that had blown to the ground outside a movie theater and recognized the dog that her aunt had found.

My dog had been hit by a car shortly after running off, and she was lying, bleeding and still, on the sidewalk when the middle aged lady found her after that. She took my dog into her modest home and nursed her injuries as best she could and fed her. Without this good samaritan, my dog would have died.

My dog was very glad to see me, and of course I will never forget the day I found her. The lady's neighborhood all turned out to see if it was the right dog and be there for the reunion. We went back to visit after my dog was all well again.

To anyone who loses a dog, my message is:

Your dog has not disappeared.
Your dog is out there.
You can find him or her.
Your dog is waiting, hoping that you'll find her.
Do everything. Use facebook, use your computer and printer, use your head.
Do not pay attention to people who discourage you from your quest. Many or most people will, overty or subtlely.
Do whatever you need to do.
Your dog has not disappeared. He is out there waiting, hoping that you'll find him.
You can find him. You will find him.
Keep going. Do not give up.

Here is a good video about another lost dog (not mine), reunited after even longer:






I also followed the search for a dog that went missing in the mega-city of Seoul, South Korea. The American caretaker used facebook to ask for help, and several people said they had seen the dog. Through facebook, many people were on the lookout for this dog in the area where she had been spotted. One day, someone posted, "She's here right now. Come quick. I think this is your dog." The owner rushed there on the subway and...

It was her dog.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Still nothing, I went for a run with buddy & walked the perimeter fence on the way back with him calling her name ... Still nothing. I hope someone good has her if that's what happened


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

have you checked the local dog for sale adds... is she spay'd... I would say that is the biggest downfall of keeping my dogs intact. I do it for their health, but some one else getting their hands on them would use them to make a quick buck. Do hope she is found doing well with someone that is looking for you.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Are you contacting the local (and not so local) shelters? The shelter I worked at in Texas only held strays 72 hours. Also call all gets in the area. Fliers? Craigslist?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Years ago when we were breeding and showing our Greyhounds, we had a 1 year old male returned as they could not keep him. The second day we had him he slipped out the gate and got hit by a car. He took off into the bush and disappeared. We though for sure he must have crawled away and died as we looked everywhere but since there were acres of bush it was impossible to find him. About a week later, I looked up the field and there he was. I took some of the other dogs out and he came over and I got hold of him. He had a few scrapes but was otherwise fine.

Don't give up but I know that not knowing what has happened to them is the worst feeling.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I posted an ad on Craig's list with her picture. I also keep track of the local found dog ads & we keep checking the local grocery store, feed store & gas stations as well as any other business we know that allow people to post flyers for lost pets / things for sale. Still nothing , I have networked her to death on FB as well as here & the ACD forum I am on. 

Something happened last night that makes me have a sinking feeling that she has passed away . Last night I woke up (after a nightmare ... about something totally unrelated to this whole thing) I got up to use the restroom & laid back down to try to get back to sleep. Suddenly I heard a groaning / sighing noise, like the one Josefina always makes when she changes positions (she did it as a puppy & never grew out of it ... very cute), then I (no kidding here, honest to god) _ felt the bed move_ the way it used to when she would get up & change positions (her bed was right next to mine) & bump against it.

I also _felt_ her there, I think something happened to her when she was trying to make her way back to me, so maybe, in death, she came back because she was trying to be a good dog & she knew that's what she was supposed to do  .

Now you guys are probably going to think I am totally crazy, right?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Drop off flyers at all of the vets in the area, in case she was injured and brought in. Go to animal control daily, and bring a flyer, ck all kennels, and ask about dogs in the quarantine/injured area.
Is she microchipped? Have collar with ID tags??


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I posted an ad on Craig's list with her picture. I also keep track of the local found dog ads & we keep checking the local grocery store, feed store & gas stations as well as any other business we know that allow people to post flyers for lost pets / things for sale. Still nothing , I have networked her to death on FB as well as here & the ACD forum I am on.
> 
> Something happened last night that makes me have a sinking feeling that she has passed away . Last night I woke up (after a nightmare ... about something totally unrelated to this whole thing) I got up to use the restroom & laid back down to try to get back to sleep. Suddenly I heard a groaning / sighing noise, like the one Josefina always makes when she changes positions (she did it as a puppy & never grew out of it ... very cute), then I (no kidding here, honest to god) _ felt the bed move_ the way it used to when she would get up & change positions (her bed was right next to mine) & bump against it.
> 
> ...


I do not think you are totally crazy .... you are under a lot of stress. Who knows? I wouldn't give up hope this early.

I do however remember thinking that I saw ... and still do from time to time ... Leeo's shadow run past me from the corner of my eyes. Now .... I don't consider myself crazy ... nor do I consider you to be. 

I am still saying prayers that she is found .... You need her home or closure ... either way.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I posted an ad on Craig's list with her picture. I also keep track of the local found dog ads & we keep checking the local grocery store, feed store & gas stations as well as any other business we know that allow people to post flyers for lost pets / things for sale. Still nothing , I have networked her to death on FB as well as here & the ACD forum I am on.
> 
> Something happened last night that makes me have a sinking feeling that she has passed away . Last night I woke up (after a nightmare ... about something totally unrelated to this whole thing) I got up to use the restroom & laid back down to try to get back to sleep. Suddenly I heard a groaning / sighing noise, like the one Josefina always makes when she changes positions (she did it as a puppy & never grew out of it ... very cute), then I (no kidding here, honest to god) _ felt the bed move_ the way it used to when she would get up & change positions (her bed was right next to mine) & bump against it.
> 
> ...


I had that same thing happen twice with 2 different dogs the night after they had been euthanized due to old age related illness/passed away. I 100% believe you, and am now worried even more about her.

I hope you get closure.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think you're crazy. I hope that that isn't the case though...


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe it was Josefina turning over somewhere else and the shiver is to let you know that she's still alive and not to lose hope?

I hope that's what it is. I'll be thinking about both of you today.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

stupid question but I have to ask.
Have you checked under the house?
I've seen a few dogs pull that stunt where they dig themselves under the house and can't get back out.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I posted an ad on Craig's list with her picture. I also keep track of the local found dog ads & we keep checking the local grocery store, feed store & gas stations as well as any other business we know that allow people to post flyers for lost pets / things for sale. Still nothing , I have networked her to death on FB as well as here & the ACD forum I am on.
> 
> Something happened last night that makes me have a sinking feeling that she has passed away . Last night I woke up (after a nightmare ... about something totally unrelated to this whole thing) I got up to use the restroom & laid back down to try to get back to sleep. Suddenly I heard a groaning / sighing noise, like the one Josefina always makes when she changes positions (she did it as a puppy & never grew out of it ... very cute), then I (no kidding here, honest to god) _ felt the bed move_ the way it used to when she would get up & change positions (her bed was right next to mine) & bump against it.
> 
> ...


OK, making my tear up here.

BTW, I also posted her on CL w/her pic for your area the same day I notified the rescues. I received one email from a lady saying she had no info but hoped the dog was found and suggested the local A/C (in SA) be checked with as well as all local rescues. All of which I had no doubt you're already doing.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh dear, I just saw this and I'm so, so sorry  I hope Josefina comes home very soon.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

One thing that REALLY helped me get the word out when Jetta was missing was, writing on people's cars in window pen. I wrote on ALL of my coworkers and friends cars so that when they drove around we had a walking(erm...driving) billboard. The car simply said:

LOST: Jetta
Brown/White
Female Pit mix
REWARD!
Call: -phone number- 
day or night


I also made sure to post signs EVERYWHERE and to post CL ads in ALL surrounding areas. I hope she comes home safely! I've been networking and look for her. Also make sure to post in the lost/found section as well.

Lots of love, prayers and hug from me and my gang.


----------



## ashhunter1121 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh this breaks my heart to read! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Prayers and hopeful thoughts sent your way from Wally and I.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would post CL ads at least once a day. They get bumped down further on the list pretty fast and you want it right up at the top.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

that's good to know, I will post again today.

our house is on a concrete slab, it isn't pier & beam so there is no way for an animal to get under it. 

Izze never visited me ... which says to me that she crossed over pretty quickly after she passed away. I went to see her the day before her surgery, I told her she was a good dog & that I loved her, that she was the best dog I ever had & not to worry. perhaps that's why she crossed over (if you believe that, I do) pretty quickly. 

Josefina was always taught to come back. no matter what. I never punished her for coming back ... no matter how long she took ... maybe that's what she did ... she came home.  just not in the way I was hoping


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Please don't give up hope! I, too, have a friend whose dog went missing, a 12 year old aussie needing heart meds. She got out when the gardener failed to latch a gate. I thought she was gone for good. She was found by a wonderful lady who saw the reward poster and was returned home. She was gone for several days. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. I can totally understand how horrible this must be for you.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

It's been almost a week.

Lol I texted the lady her picture & she replied with "you have an Australian shepherd, not a heeler" lol.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

What... How can you be so blind >> what a weird lady.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah she is weird :/ she is also a B - word, we have called her about dogs we have had running on our property & she won't come out unless we catch them :/

I am glad so many ppl are replying to this thread, I would like it to stay bumped  btw here is josefina's CL ad.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/laf/4048934325.html


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It just dawned on me that my parents live in Texas, I'll give my dad a call really quick and tell him to keep an eye out. No idea where he is in relation to you but. 

EDIT: I called him and he said he's 300 miles away from you.. Sorry about that


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I posted an ad on Craig's list with her picture. I also keep track of the local found dog ads & we keep checking the local grocery store, feed store & gas stations as well as any other business we know that allow people to post flyers for lost pets / things for sale. Still nothing , I have networked her to death on FB as well as here & the ACD forum I am on.
> 
> Something happened last night that makes me have a sinking feeling that she has passed away . Last night I woke up (after a nightmare ... about something totally unrelated to this whole thing) I got up to use the restroom & laid back down to try to get back to sleep. Suddenly I heard a groaning / sighing noise, like the one Josefina always makes when she changes positions (she did it as a puppy & never grew out of it ... very cute), then I (no kidding here, honest to god) _ felt the bed move_ the way it used to when she would get up & change positions (her bed was right next to mine) & bump against it.
> 
> ...


When my dog, Zipper, was beaten to death by relatives years back, I can remember the drive up to pick him up before I knew what had happened. There was a very strong, deep feeling of anxiety and dread that I just couldn't shake. It was like he was reaching out from beyond the grave or something and "whispering" in my ear to prepare myself for what I was about to find out...

I don't think your crazy, but even strong gut feelings sometimes turn out to be just feelings. Don't give up hope. It's very possible she was picked up by a well meaning stranger who found her wandering, and has no clue someone is looking for her.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

She is chipped so if they take her to a vets office or shelter odds are they will scan her if they do my number will come up


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

RCloud said:


> When my dog, Zipper, was beaten to death by relatives years back, I can remember the drive up to pick him up before I knew what had happened. There was a very strong, deep feeling of anxiety and dread that I just couldn't shake. It was like he was reaching out from beyond the grave or something and "whispering" in my ear to prepare myself for what I was about to find out...
> 
> I don't think your crazy, but even strong gut feelings sometimes turn out to be just feelings. Don't give up hope. It's very possible she was picked up by a well meaning stranger who found her wandering, and has no clue someone is looking for her.


Not to get off topic here, but your dog was beaten by relatives? Your relatives? That's horrible, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

You might try contacting local television stations. You never know, you might just reach the right dog lover and get a free ad on TV with her picture.

I hope she comes home. This makes me very sad, I can't imagine how I would feel if my dog went missing. Can't even think about it.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Kudzu said:


> Not to get off topic here, but your dog was beaten by relatives? Your relatives? That's horrible, I'm so sorry.


Yes. To make a long story short, I left him with my uncle for a night for my little cousins to enjoy while they were on a camping trip on the 4th of July, and sometime during the night, my uncle and a few other relatives got drunk, got into a fight, and one of them flew into a rage and beat my dog with a shovel. I didn't find out until the next day he was dead, when we arrived to pick him up. They lied and told me he was hit by a car, but it wasn't consistent with his injuries. A few weeks later, I got an anonymous call from someone who had been there when it happened, and told me the whole story.










One of the most God aweful and painful experiences I've ever had the misfortune to experience.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG that's awful  I'm sorry that happened to you RCloud....Owned by ACD I really hope that you dog is still alive and that she comes home soon


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

RCloud said:


> Yes. To make a long story short, I left him with my uncle for a night for my little cousins to enjoy while they were on a camping trip on the 4th of July, and sometime during the night, my uncle and a few other relatives got drunk, got into a fight, and one of them flew into a rage and beat my dog with a shovel. I didn't find out until the next day he was dead, when we arrived to pick him up. They lied and told me he was hit by a car, but it wasn't consistent with his injuries. A few weeks later, I got an anonymous call from someone who had been there when it happened, and told me the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's terrible ... It sounds eerily like what happened to Izze ... Only I at least got a chance to get her to the vet & try to save her, I am sorry you didn't get that chance. Lets hope they are all playing at the bridge waiting for us.

When I thought I felt her presence last night, I told her that she was a good dog & that it was ok, she needed to cross over.


----------



## ludosmum (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think you are crazy at all. We share extreme bonds with our dogs and sometimes those bonds produce explainable phenomenon. But I do hope you are wrong and that she is safe and making her way home to you, where she belongs. If, unfortunately, you are right I hope she went peacefully.

For the poster whose dog was beaten to death all I can say is W.T.F!? You are clearly a better person than I am because I would be in prison for my reaction if someone even hurt Ludo, let alone killed him.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

ludosmum said:


> I don't think you are crazy at all. We share extreme bonds with our dogs and sometimes those bonds produce explainable phenomenon. But I do hope you are wrong and that she is safe and making her way home to you, where she belongs. If, unfortunately, you are right I hope she went peacefully.
> 
> For the poster whose dog was beaten to death all I can say is W.T.F!? You are clearly a better person than I am because I would be in prison for my reaction if someone even hurt Ludo, let alone killed him.


It was unfortunately a very sketchy situation that by the time I discovered what had really happened, there was no evidence for me to press charges. I've completely disowned that side of the family though.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You say she is chipped. Is her information correct and is she registered under your name? I would call the chip company and find out if her info is correct with them.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry you are going through this. What is your name on Facebook? I can add you and share your posts about her, I live in Kansas but I have connections in the San Antonio area that might be useful if I spread the info around!

I know if it were me and Syd was lost, I would be a total wreck. Just stay strong and keep having hope!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Something to keep in mind........
Remember the dog I found a number of months back on my street? 

I posted him here and on my FB page.... 

That dog lived less than one hundred yards from my house but on another street that I never go down. 

It took me FIVE days to get that dog back to its owner. I walked that dog by its own house at least six times. And the owner walked past my house many times. 

Problem was, they were looking while I was working and I was looking while they were working.

I was networking the dog like crazy..... But...this person had NO clue where to look. And the county kept throwing my signs away. 


What I am saying is..... She might be closer than you can imagine.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, the chip is correct ... I had the vet scan it the last time she was there for a check up (because I had heard stories of them moving or quit working so I wanted to check to make sure) & my number & address came up.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Has there been any news?
I keep thinking of this thread. I've been involved with a group around town here a few times, a bunch of people team up in the area where a dog is missing and search, drive around, talk to people etc. There have been some successes (and some unfortunate situations, both between people and with the lost pets). Whenever I hear of a lost dog I wonder "are they in my area, can I hop in the truck and help look", but of course you're so far away that sharing Josefina on FB wouldn't help...the only people I know in your area are on this forum 

Good luck and keep us updating. Sending lots of hope your way.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

No ... Nothing


----------



## heatherd (Aug 28, 2013)

I know it's been awhile, have you got a scent dog (or access to one)? My dog ran off a few years ago and I found a school that a few people volunteered to come out and track him for me. It had rained so there was no real luck but if it hasn't rained perhaps it would work? You would need some thing that smells of the dog of course (I cut up the blanket he always slept on). My dog found his way home 11 days later (we had been at a dog park, he was off leash and got spooked and took off, we drove to that park and he found his way back! I'm still amazed, and he's never off leash again). Any way. Just a thought.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

No, I do r have access to a scent dog, unfortunately 

Monday it will be a week


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Praying for Josefina'a safe return.


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

This place is up in the DFW area and I'm guessing charges a fee but here is some info on scent dogs.

http://www.lostpetspecialist.com/


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sending hopes that Josefina will just show up. Check on craigslist pet section too.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

sending prayers


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

The scent dog thing actually sounds like a good idea, if you can find one.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Continuing to send positive thoughts your way. Hang in there.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Still praying ..............


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't think she is coming back


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

pessimism doesn't help! my cousin recently lost his dog in a different provence and there was no sign of him for over a week, he got a sighting 9 days later and found his dog a few blocks from the sighting. 9 days his dog was gone, but he WAS found. a local rescue dog in my area made headlines when she vanished for 6 months in the dead of winter (that means -40 to -50C) and was found alive and well 6 months later. you need to stay strong and not lose hope FOR josephina.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that she ran away. I'm shocked you would give up hope within a week though- especially in a decent climate with the dog being a cattle dog. 

Meanwhile, have you searched your yard to figure out how she got out so that the rest of your dogs don't escape as well? She was an escape artist, no?



OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yes, the chip is correct ... I had the vet scan it the last time she was there for a check up (because I had heard stories of them moving or quit working so I wanted to check to make sure) & my number & address came up.


What kind of chip did you have? I've never seen/heard of a chip that showed such information when scanned. Most show a the chip number and company alone. The company is what stores your contact info.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know what company the chip is, it came with her.

She never successfully escaped before, we caught her "trying" the fence (trying to pull the wire down so she could hop over) & we repaired the whole thing by making it taller & tighter where she couldn't pull it down until we were able to repair it.

We recently bought a new compact tractor & we were waiting for the post hole digger we ordered (in this area compact equipment has to be ordered) which is supposed to come Wednesday. After that we are going to completely redo the fence with a brand new one.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Could it be possible that someone she knows may have taken her? I had a neighbor that knew my White GSD. They stole him one day when I was not home. Back then he had freedom in a fenced in yard. (Something I learned a hard lesson on) .... I had to get the police involved to get him back. I thought he ran away until I saw him down the road in the peoples yard! :/

I am so sorry it happened on your Birthday too.    I think this is what made me think of someone stealing her to get even or as a horrible prank. I know I am letting my imagination run wild .... but what about the creep who hurt Izze? Are they anywhere around?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

No, they are 100's of miles away in the Houston area. We still keep tabs on him. But he doesn't know where this place is, we are pretty remote. We also don't have any neighbors close to us & the ones that are "close" (about 5 miles lol) know she is missing (we visited them first the day after she went missing) we have them a flyer of her in case they see her.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you put out food to see if you can lure her in?


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

There are no microchips that pop up with the owner's name/number. They all bring up a long string of numbers, which the shelter/vet/person scanning has to relay to whatever chip company it is from. 
Are you checking the shelters/surrounding area shelters daily, in person. The latter point is important to note, as our local shelter is dismally poor at accurately telling people their pets are there when they call


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Ours here are pretty good at letting people know they also automatically scan all dogs that are brought in for chips.

I have called the company (it was Home Again) to make sure her chip info was correct & it is. I also had it checked regularly to make sure it was not malfunctioning. I know they "read" as a string of numbers on the scanner, but when they enter the code, my information will come up. That's what I meant.

Putting food out wont do any good, there are too many wild animals that would be lured in by putting food out.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow this is awful... I'm really sorry this has happened to you. I don't think you should give up just yet.
Everyone else has already covered some good ideas, so I don't have many. I imagine you're already doing everything you can... checking the local classifieds (online, like kijiji, and local paper), petfinder listings, calling shelters, rescues, neighbors, vets (if someone took her there's a chance they might take her to a vet and they won't check for a chip). I only mention the list in case there was something you overlooked by chance. Are you offering a reward for her return? I read through this thread and didn't see...

Eons ago I was on a samoyed forum and two of a member's dogs went missing. They called in a *helicopter* to do an aerial search and had groups of people walk through the forests with flashlights. They eventually got them home but it was a massive effort (sams like to explore and don't always want to come home). I realize not everyone has access to things like that but that's just what it took to find those dogs... I can't remember the exact distance they traveled but it was very far away.



packetsmom said:


> When my Sheltie was getting on in years, she just disappeared one day. After three days, we assumed that she had wandered off to die on her own, as animals sometimes do.


My dog tried to do this, but he didn't get too far. He was too ill and collapsed in the yard. 

I hate to say this, and I don't mean to be insensitive, but one of my first thoughts was that Josefina may have wandered off, died, and animals got to her before you could find her body.  The area I live in is not wild and untamed by any means, but I have found dog remains in the forest...
I certainly hope that's not what happened and I think you should keep up the search.
Is it possible that she could have wandered onto someone else's property and gotten killed?



JohnnyBandit said:


> That an ACD went overboard on a boat in a storm off the coast of Australia, swam many miles in the storm to an island, lived on that uninhabited island feeding on wild goats for four months before wildlife officers saw it and caught it. It was returned to its owner.


If that's a true story and no exaggeration that's amazing. I could see an ACD doing something insane like that though.



Trillian said:


> I wrote on ALL of my coworkers and friends cars so that when they drove around we had a walking(erm...driving) billboard.


That's actually a brilliant idea. I will have to use that if the need arises...


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Indigo said:


> If that's a true story and no exaggeration that's amazing. I could see an ACD doing something insane like that though.


It is true, I believe they actually wrote a book about it 


I don't trust vets and shelters to correctly check chips anymore. I've heard WAY to many stories about animals being turned in and either NOT being checked for a chip, or being checked and not calling the proper information that the chip provided. Keep contacting shelters, rescues, and even making trips down to them as well to see if you can spot her. A lot of times shelters will say they don't have a dog that fits that description when in fact they do >:/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes it is a good possibility she did wonder into someone's property & was shot ... But we haven't heard any shots other then dove hunters & they only shoot during certain times of the day. But fortunately I haven't heard any other gunfire. But there are a lot of goat & sheep farmers & she does have prey drive, if they run she will chase them & that could have been her down fall. It's also a possibility that the could have bed. A shot I didn't hear  but I haven't seen any buzzards circling over head either.

I call the shelters in the area daily as well we the vets. We have also talked with neighbors & given them flyers with her picture so if they see her not to harm her. 

I am trying to keep hope alive but as the days tick on its hard. 

Like I said, our post hole digger that was ordered for our compact tractor is supposed to come this Wednesday, then we are calling the man why replaced our goat pasture fence & we are going to have him replace the yard fence. The fence will be five ft tall small-scale square wire sunk into the ground a foot (so that will make the height four feet) to prevent digging.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know years ago we lost our German Shepherd x Coyote. We had phoned up the pound and they said they did not have her. We decided to take a run down to the pound just to double check. They said they had not picked up any small black and tan Shepherd looking dogs. Just as we were about to leave my husband said something and there was a heck of a row out in the kennel runs as she had heard her voice and did her usual howl/bark. He marched in and there she was. He just picked her up and we marched out, didn't even pay the fine we were so mad.
Have never trusted any of them since as it is not as if she did not look just like a small German Shepherd.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, that is ridiculous... Why would shelters lie about such a thing?


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry. I hope she turns up soon.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Wow, that is ridiculous... Why would shelters lie about such a thing?


There are some very strange personalities that work in shelters... a lot of misanthropes...
Example: When I worked at one my boss (head of shelter) seemed to actually WANT to kill animals like she was making some kind of point. It was very disturbing but I didn't have enough actual evidence to call her out on it. Even when we had tones of space she would be marking animals that were barely flawed to be euthanized.
One time she took the two rookies (me and another teen girl) and told us to fetch over a dozen cats (specific numbers) and put them in carriers. Then we had to take them to the room of no return. You can guess what happens in there. The girl working with me broke down and cried, she was inconsolable. I knew what was going on and I'm always aware of the nature of the shelter so I was just upset with the usual waste of life... I've seen a lot of death up close too so I'm a bit better at keeping my emotions in check. My boss seemed to want to get a bigger reaction out of me because she treated me like crap for the rest of the day. A few weeks later she pulled a samoyed out of the adoption center who had no problem I could figure from his paper work, in fact I was going to foster him, and had him euthanized - she knew that I had a samoyed. I still think of that poor sammie every day. I would have taken him in but she didn't allow rescue pulls either.
That's the kind of crap that goes on behind closed doors.

The woman I initially worked with in the dog kennels was the craziest of crazy dog ladies. When a particular dog got returned to the shelter she was swearing and having a fit that someone would do that to him. I was just glad he came back instead of being abused, neglected, or dumped somewhere.

So yeah maybe some idiot working there was being spiteful and didn't think you deserved your dog back, or didn't want a wild hybrid to go free, or maybe someone internally wanted to adopt your dog (that want was expressed more than once by staff at the shelter I worked). Or they could just be lazy, stupid, uneducated on what breeds look like.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Wow, that is ridiculous... Why would shelters lie about such a thing?


To be frank, there are A LOT of shelter workers who feel they are infinitely holier than thou for their courageous work and if your animal is in their shelter, then you have no right to own that animal.
And it's obviously better off stuff in a small concrete kennel walking in it's own waste than back at home, ya know.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Well we don't have a "shelter" or AC locally anymore, in a way I am kind of glad we don't because the lady who ran it was one of "those" people. Luckily I have a good repertoire with the other shelters in the general area, I have fostered dogs (short term) who also thought this lady who ran our county shelter was insane. They are all ran by good people who know me, I have also donated to them before whether it was money, food, or supplies.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

She was a really nice friendly well behaved dog and we sort of think that they maybe had someone in mind that was looking for a dog. She never wandered and they were seen picking her up off the doorstep of my mother-in-laws grocery store.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear she's missing. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope she comes home soon. Don't give up, good things still do and can happen.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I don't think she is coming back


Don't blow out the candle.

If the first one is getting short, light another one if need be.


As far as posting on car windows - excellent idea. Saw an SUV 2 days ago with big bold writing on the windows "LOST YORKIE" etc. Apparently by the phone no. it was pretty far from home base too. 
TIP: use white shoe polish. Readily available, inexpensive, and easily removable with water or modified. Old drag racer's trick.


Anyways, keep the faith.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know they make paint for car windows, as kids we used to decorate each others cars in high school for events like games & homing coming


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Kyllobernese said:


> I know years ago we lost our German Shepherd x Coyote. We had phoned up the pound and they said they did not have her. We decided to take a run down to the pound just to double check. They said they had not picked up any small black and tan Shepherd looking dogs. Just as we were about to leave my husband said something and there was a heck of a row out in the kennel runs as she had heard her voice and did her usual howl/bark. He marched in and there she was. He just picked her up and we marched out, didn't even pay the fine we were so mad.
> Have never trusted any of them since as it is not as if she did not look just like a small German Shepherd.


Yup. Something similar happened with Charlotte once waaaaay back when we first got her. Don't believe shelters when they say they don't have your dog.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, we don't have your dog here' almost happened to me. Fortunately for me, a lady who cared in the next county called me because she thought my dog might have been picked up and was at AC. She was found 40 miles away and 15 days later. During that whole time I kept looking for her, but not that far. She was listed as a tan shepherd when her markings were that of like Josefina. I would not call that a tan but maybe a tri. The girl (16 years old) was too scared to scan her for her chip but told the vet she did. Learned my lesson! Go look for yourself and not just a phone call. No one is looking as hard for your dog as you are. 

I am glad that Josefina is chipped and that you were good about keeping her information current. Not only check your local listing but those of surrounding towns too.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a list of the shelters in the surrounding towns ... Since there is no AC here anymore if someone found her they very well could have taken her there


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I can believe all that about shelters after working at one for a couple weeks... The attitudes there were awful... I witnessed a dog being shocked with a shock collar for being fearful of having its nails done and also was told by the vet "It's a Chihuahua, that's how they are" when I pointed out that a Chi had hair missing on its ears and tail.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow so many bad shelters! San Antonio has a few who are like that but the "good" ones are quick to point them out.

The ones here are not like that though ... But Monday since I don't have anything going on I will start walking through them


----------



## MomofBeau (Sep 8, 2013)

I can feel your concern... try not to worry, just focus on the feeling of love you have for Josefina and everyone's combined energy / prayers for her safe return. Hugs!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Indigo said:


> If that's a true story and no exaggeration that's amazing. I could see an ACD doing something insane like that though.
> .


True story.. There was talk of making a movie about it.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have any old wells/mine shafts on your property she may have fallen into?


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

My best friend's grandparents have a few acres of land, and always have a huge German Shepherd as their guard dog. Big lovable dummies, but will give their life to protect their humans.

They took in another relatives dog, Jackson, who had a habit of digging under the fence, and Bandit would follow. Jackson came home, and Bandit didn't.

They looked, and looked, and looked, for over a month. Over 30 solid days of looking. Finally, they figured that Bandit wasn't coming home, broke down, and brought home a new puppy. The *very. next. day.*, the grandparents drove past a nearby junkyard and lo' and behold, he caught a glimpse of a familiar face tied up to a post. The chain was too heavy for him to lift, so he couldn't move. He had no food or water, and was infested with fleas and ticks. He lost a lot of weight, but, he was alive. Her grandpa broke into the junkyard, grabbed him, and they rushed him to the vet and verified it was him. 

So don't give up too soon. She could be with another family that doesn't understand the concept of returning a lost dog.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Thought I'd post a story to inspire you. This is the Find Ohly facebook page. If you scroll down you can see the whole story and how many people it took to actually bring this dog home.

https://www.facebook.com/FindOhly

Ohly was lost on a mountain for 13 days. He got loose while a neighbor was taking him for a hike. Everyone thought he would head down the mountain and so the search took place mostly around the base. They had people searching the entire lower part of the mountain and the surrounding towns, with no luck. But then after 12 days I believe someone spotted him up near the ski lifts at the top of the mountain. His owners went up to track him down but Ohly didn't respond to his owners calls at all, he was in survival mode and his instinct was to just keep running. It took a helicopter and a professional search and rescue team to get him out but they got him home safe.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Kenzie Riann said:


> My best friend's grandparents have a few acres of land, and always have a huge German Shepherd as their guard dog. Big lovable dummies, but will give their life to protect their humans.


 HAHAHAHA, this made me laugh....I know some wouldn't agree, but I completely do. 

Anyway, checking this morning and hoping to see some good news. 

There's a website that might be of interest to you, in particular the Recovery Tips and Lost Dog Behavior. You've probably already thought of this stuff....but I thought I'd share anyway. 

Still sending good thoughts!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you all for all the support & everything. 

Still no word on her


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope she comes home soon. Don't give up hope.


----------



## lfruder (Sep 9, 2013)

Try this lady in Dallas: http://www.lostpetspecialist.com. Tell her Lynnette sent you from Colorado...she has been helping with my 4 months lost Sheltie. As for putting out food...I would do it anyhow. My Sheltie went missing in a truly wild area in Colorado. Lots of fox, coyote, mountain lion, bear. I put out food every day...only a few times did I get raccoons, fox, or coyote that would eat the food. Sometimes they would come around, but rarely eat it. What was really interesting...I put a 50 pound bag of sound down on the ground to see the tracks and tell what was eating the food (before I got a trail cam). Fox or coyote would NOT step into that sand. They all believed it to be a trap. Now the birds would eat the food, but never once did the fox or coyote take the food after the sand was down. If you do this, make a large circle of sand so they can't just reach in and grab it. After I got the trail cam, I saw many nights a fox coming around wanting the food (it was cat food, the only thing the fox would take). He would paw and scratch and try to get that food, but we would not enter that circle of sand. Eventually walked off and left it, then stopped coming altogether.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

RCloud said:


> Yes. To make a long story short, I left him with my uncle for a night for my little cousins to enjoy while they were on a camping trip on the 4th of July, and sometime during the night, my uncle and a few other relatives got drunk, got into a fight, and one of them flew into a rage and beat my dog with a shovel. I didn't find out until the next day he was dead, when we arrived to pick him up. They lied and told me he was hit by a car, but it wasn't consistent with his injuries. A few weeks later, I got an anonymous call from someone who had been there when it happened, and told me the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, that might be the most horrifying thing I have ever heard. That poor dog. I think I would have literally killed that motherf*&%! I hope you at least turned him into the police.


----------



## My BFF Pet (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry your dog is missing. Don't give up, prayers for her safe return.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

That gives me hope that I might be able to put our food, our soil is sand, maybe I could use rock salt or chalk to draw the circle. Tomorrow I will start walking thru shelters


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Kudzu said:


> Oh my god, that might be the most horrifying thing I have ever heard. That poor dog. I think I would have literally killed that motherf*&%! I hope you at least turned him into the police.


Unfortunately, there wasn't enough evidence to make an arrest. The only "proof" I had was the caller who was a witness, and she refused to even tell me who she was. She simply said she was there that night and saw what happened, but didn't want to get involved but felt I deserved the truth.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> That gives me hope that I might be able to put our food, our soil is sand, maybe I could use rock salt or chalk to draw the circle. Tomorrow I will start walking thru shelters



Sending and wishing you strength and prayers walking those shelters today. Keep up hope!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Sending you continued good thoughts and hope that Josefina will come home safely to you.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Ditto. We're all still with you, and Josefina, in spirit.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

I wonder if registering on this website might help:

http://www.lostmydoggie.com/package-options.cfm

Here is another similar service:
http://www.petamberalert.com/faqs/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Well we have to go to seguin today to get feed, & we were calling her name this morning& I thought I heard a dog barking toward the direction of the drilling rig about a 1/4 mile from us. 

It rained / stormed here yesterday so maybe she found her way over there.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

RCloud said:


> Unfortunately, there wasn't enough evidence to make an arrest. The only "proof" I had was the caller who was a witness, and she refused to even tell me who she was. She simply said she was there that night and saw what happened, but didn't want to get involved but felt I deserved the truth.


I guess it's good she called you, but what a coward! I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Did you ever confront your dog's lying murderer? You said there were kids on that camping trip...I hope they didn't have to witness such a brutal act, but I can't imagine how something like what you described could happen quietly.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Well we have to go to seguin today to get feed, & we were calling her name this morning& I thought I heard a dog barking toward the direction of the drilling rig about a 1/4 mile from us.
> 
> It rained / stormed here yesterday so maybe she found her way over there.


Oh, I hope it's her.....good luck!!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there anywhere at the drilling rig where she could have fallen into a hole or be trapped somewhere? Years ago we had a Scottish Terrier with a litter of pups and when we let her out in the morning, she disappeared. We hunted everywhere and finally figured someone must have picked her up on the country road as she would never willingly leave her pups. Later that day I was down at the barn and for some reason thought to check in the big brush pile and there she was. She had fallen down into an old hollow log and could not get out. Sure thankful I found her as would have hated to have found her too late. For some reason she had not barked or anything to let us know where she was.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Well we have to go to seguin today to get feed, & we were calling her name this morning& I thought I heard a dog barking toward the direction of the drilling rig about a 1/4 mile from us.
> 
> It rained / stormed here yesterday so maybe she found her way over there.


I have all my fingers and toes crossed it is her over there. Maybe she is caught in something over there. Maybe somebody found her and tied her up over there even?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

SHE HAS BEEN FOUND!!! I repeat JOFEFINA HAS BEEN FOUND!!!

My folks were checking the mailbox & she ran right up to them ... I can't believe this, I am crying right now I am so happy !!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all for all the prayers & vibes!!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Whoooohooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay! That's so fantastic to hear! I've been holding my breath and checking back for good news.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, that's good news! Congratulations.


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

Yay!! This is so good to hear!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Awesome! I'm so happy for you


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Wahooleluia!!! I have been praying for Josefina and watching this thread intently for this kind of joyful news. Happy homecoming!!!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

AHHH thank god.

also... you should look into those collars with gps tracking they use for hunting dogs. That would be my first purchase if I lived on any amount of land.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, just emailed everyone I had given her info to to let them know she's home.
Now I want ALL the details. Is she OK? Dirty? Hungry? What?! What?! Tell me!
I'm just so happy she's home!!!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
<whew!>


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Woohooo! What adventures she might have had we can only dream to know.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Been silently following this thread. Very glad to hear she's home safely. I second Rescued's suggestion for a GPS collar for future safety.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank God. 
I know this fear, this awful, sick fear and it's just... indescribable.

I am so so so so so so glad she is back home with you guys.

How is she?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I just found this thread and read through the whole thing. I was crying the further I went and no Josefina. I am so happy I got to the last page to find out the good news. I love happy endings, give Josefina a huge hug and kiss from me and the Rottie gang.  Prayer's answered.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Been following but didnt post, glad to read a great update!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

((Doing the happy dance))


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> SHE HAS BEEN FOUND!!! I repeat JOFEFINA HAS BEEN FOUND!!!
> 
> My folks were checking the mailbox & she ran right up to them ... I can't believe this, I am crying right now I am so happy !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for all the prayers & vibes!!!



Whoooooo Hoooooo!!!!!! I have the chills and tears too!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So glad to read she's home and safe!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

She is ok just really tired & dirty & hungry & thin. I have her a bath & some food & now she is inside with me hanging out in the AC  

My folks were checking their mail & two ladies in a truck pulled up asking if we were the ones who lost a dog, they said yes & they opened their back door & asked if this was her ... & it was!!! They had had her for two days when she showed up at their house. I wasn't there when they pulled up (I wanted to stay home in case on the off chance she came back ). That is what my folks told me.


----------



## My BFF Pet (Jul 29, 2013)

That's awesome! Very glad she's been found


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

OH, I am SOOOOOOOOOO happy for you and Josefina!!!!!!!!! This is the BEST news I've heard in a very long time. Enjoy the heck out of your reunion!!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

That's awesome. It's good to read some good news.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! I am still getting goosebumps! What a Happy Belated Birthday present for you! Now you can celebrate your Birthday happily!


----------



## ashhunter1121 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am sooo sooo happy for you! I've been checking this thread everyday hoping for good news!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes I just had they huge piece of chocolate cake that was in the fridge as a great


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome news !!! so happy for you and Joesefina... angels do live among us for those ladies.... A lot of people just shoo a stray dog away... or pass right by them unconcern... Very thankful for you both..


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so glad that this turned out well! So very happy for you!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

This is the best news. I'm so happy she's home and safe. Get that dog a GPS collar!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Yay! I'm so glad this turned out to be a happy ending! :whoo:
I wonder what kind of adventure she had...


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

This is wonderful news! I think I'm gonna cry too. 

Bless those two women who took her in and looked after her until they could find you.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm so happy for you!!! So glad she was found and returned !


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

That's such great news. I checked around 5 hours ago and was so sorry to see she still wasn't home.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Agreed!!! I will look I to GPS collars as soon as I can ... Right now we are strapped for cash because we are in the process of building a new fence so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> SHE HAS BEEN FOUND!!! I repeat JOFEFINA HAS BEEN FOUND!!!
> 
> My folks were checking the mailbox & she ran right up to them ... I can't believe this, I am crying right now I am so happy !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for all the prayers & vibes!!!


OMG so happy for you right now!!!


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! Such good news. What a relief!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh my gosh that's FANTASTIC! i am SO happy for you and Josephina! (((HUGS)))


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I am truly so happy for you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

thank you all for all the support you have given in this tough week. Now I can sleep well knowing that my girl is back safe & sound. I will be getting a GPS collar for her but the first order of business is fixing the fence, until then I have changed the bell she usually wears to the collar with her name & my phone number on it do if she (god forbid) ever gets lost again, she will be wearing a collar with my number on it,


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been following this thread since you started it. 

Oh my God I'm so happy for you!!!!! I wonder she's been... The things she would tell you. 

Yay for dogs who come home.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome news. I couldn't be happier for you. Congratulations on her home coming.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Wonderful!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LOL she is really really tired, after I let her off the tie once she had dried from her bath, I opened the door to come back inside & she ran right in & went right to her bed & that's where she has been since , I am sure over this week she has had her fill of the out doors for a while xD


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I love happy endings


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I have been following this thread and have been praying that your dog will come back. I'm so happy she did; that's great that you found her!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been following, just haven't posted. I am so glad she was found.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome news! So happy for you. I have tears in my eyes


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

We all cried when she returned, we are so happy she is home. As of now I see no ill effects from her endeavor, I just prey she continues to be healthy & bounces back well.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

So glad to read that she's come home to you! :-D


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, thank you all for being there for me through all of this.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

This...is wonderful news! I'm so glad she's home safe.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I followed the thread and was hoping for a good outcome. This is GREAT news!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

:clap2:Wonderful news i am sooooo happy for you all


----------



## squiggles (Feb 22, 2013)

I have tears in my eyes, no lie. This is just fantastic.


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

How totally awesome that Josefina is home! I have been reading updates since you first posted that Josefina was lost.How amazing that she is home! All Lost Dog Stories should end like yours!


----------



## ludosmum (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG! How exciting for you and for Josefina. I am so happy I almost cried. 

Give her extra love and hold her tight tonight - she gave you a good scare!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I did cry , she doesn't want to let me out of her sight now lol, we never had a "close" relationship before this but it seems as though this has brought us closer.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so happy to read the outcome of this posting. It brings me back to the time my lost dog was found. She was so happy and tired. I think she slept for two days straight.. Now if only we can get them to tell their side of the story, that would be GREAT!. I always wondered what Shania did on her travel adventure. 

I know some people had gotten one of those GPS collars after their JRT came up missing. The dog was gone for 3 days and was at AC. I am trying to find the one they had purchased. When I do I will let you know. The tag idea is great. My dogs all have ID tags on them., besides being chipped. I opted for not only the tags on an 'S' hook but also the ones that attach to the collar by rivets. I have learned over the years to do that 'just in case' they lose one of them.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

She has a name plate on her collar with her name & my phone number. That collar wasnt the one she had on (it also has a bell on it so I can keep tabs on her lol xD ) I switched because the plate collar was rubbing the hair off her neck ... But I put I back on her ... I would rather have a little hair loss as opposed to a lost dog :/


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

So happy to read that she is home.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I know ... So many well wishers! I can't say how good it makes me feel that you guys were with me every step through this. Thank you all for he support!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

OH so wonderful! I am so happy everything turned out! its been so long! So awesome!


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Really wonderful news. I was so happy to read this and even happier on your behalf.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes she is still pull just tired, she ate all the food gave her (3/4 cup, she normally gets 1 3/4 cups once a day ... I don't know how long she's gone without food so I'm starting back slow). & otherwise seems healthy. I will continue to watch her though.

I will continue to update, thank you all again for everything to did


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

So glad to hear this!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes Johnny Bandit, you were right. I am sorry I doubted you ... & my dogs.

She is "different" now, like, clingier. Before she was very independent, she would go out to the bathroom or just wonder around on her own. Since she has been back, I had to walk out with her so she would use the restroom. When Bear, the terrier chases animals she will start running with them, but will stop half way to the back of the yard & come back. Also the big change is with her & Yumi. With Yumi she uses to be a very ballsy dog who didn't take no crap from her when she tried to bully her, now she just walks away from her & avoids her. Yesterday when she came back Yumi was very mean to her, but I didn't me her get away with if, every time she tried to be mean to Josefina, she got a time out until she got the picture they her behavior wasn't going to be tolerated. 

Do you think she has a bit of PTSD from her ordeal? Like her "adventure" scared her & now she doesn't want to "loose" home again?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm sooo glad she's home safe. I had a feeling she would be 

Maybe something really scared her by the back fence and she got away trying to escape it? If she is nervous or fearful still, that may be why Yumi is picking on her more, and why she's sticking by you now. I think _something_ gave her a scare....poor girl.

Dogs can definitely have a type of PTSD...traumatic events can change their lives just like people. Just need to be patient and supportive.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yay, glad to hear she's home!

I had an ACD houseguest for a week once. I found him at the truck stop, and he lived in the town 10 miles away. I don't know how he got there. They didn't have posters up everywhere though :/ so it was hard for me to find his owners. Finally THEY saw my found posters and called me. They all seemed happy to see each other but why didn't they have lost posters up? Grr. Point is---a whole week! Just like Josefina. 

Anyway, yeah, get tons of tags (so you don't forget to switch between the collars) and have one on every collar/harness she wears. I like www.boomerangtags.com CollarTags. It might seem expensive to buy a bunch but it's cheaper and less stressful than trying to find a lost dog!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I knew it would end like this. I just knew. 

..... the power of faith.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Not knowing just what Josefina went through during those days she was missing, is there a possibility that she might be hurting from a bump, hit, or fall that might not be visible? Have you felt/pressed around to see if she reacts from sore/bruised spots? 

I imagine that it will take a bit of time for her to get back to her good ol' self. SO glad that you have her safe at home again so she can.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

No I checked her all over & she is not limping or sore in any way. 

It may just take her some time to bounce back


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> No I checked her all over & she is not limping or sore in any way.
> 
> It may just take her some time to bounce back


Maybe someone could have taken aim at her and scared her too ... depending on whose property she was crossing.  Hope not though.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I am sure, she has a bit of prey drive ... I am just thankful she wasn't shot, but it's possible she was shot AT, but I can't be certain


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Josefina is back safe and sound!


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so glad that Josefina is back! You must be so relieved!


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> She has a name plate on her collar with her name & my phone number. That collar wasnt the one she had on (it also has a bell on it so I can keep tabs on her lol xD ) I switched because the plate collar was rubbing the hair off her neck ... But I put I back on her ... I would rather have a little hair loss as opposed to a lost dog :/


I don't know if you know about this ... http://www.boomerangtags.com/store/list.php?A=G&ID=5

I have 2 - one for Zoey's all the time collar with her microchip info (collar also has a dangling one with our info on) and one on another collar when she goes to doggie day care/kennel with our info on it. I put it on her nylon collar between the adjustable part so the metal doesn't rub. They are great!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have made her some more of her "fat" balls to kind of give her a boost before winter.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

So glad to read the happy news!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you all for all the suggestions, support & well wishing through this whole ordeal.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow - glad she's safe and sound.

I'd hate for Wally to have to go through something like this - it was hard enough seeing him running when I knew where he was, let alone something like this. OMG.

She's probably going to stick close to you for a while - and I bet you two will be much closer now. I really think a lot of the stuff we've been through has made us closer - so I can only imagine what something like this will do and finally being reunited.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah we weren't really close before, I mean she listened to me & everything. But she was always more OH's dog than mine even though I raised her, she always liked him more for some reason :/ LOL at first I was always like WTF because I was the one who did all the hard work with her (feeding, training, playing, all the 2 am bathroom outings when she was younger etc ...) 

I didn't think about this, but the day she disappeared was the day after he left here (he came to visit & spend the night before he was to leave for dallas.) so maybe she was looking for him? Regardless the reason, we do seem closer now then we were before, I hope our relationship can grow from this experience.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So glad to hear that there was a happy ending. I've been popping on this thread again and again hoping for a happy update and now I've seen one!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes she is back safe & sound, but she has her bell collar on now & we are keeping an extra close eye on her as well


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Been away because of work for the last few days so I just saw this. I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

We found some ticks on her that I missed with I bathed her right when she returned (I had found a few on her the day she came back ... But I guess I missed some ) I counted 4 on her ... They were huge ... EWWWW!!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

You just may want to get her tested for erlichia. You aren't too far from here and many of the dogs we're getting in are erlichia +. For about a year now it seems to be running rampant.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I didn't know of that disease, but I won't be able to get her to the vet until my parents come back from their trip, two weeks from tomorrow ) 

Is that ok ??? She seems healthy, though I will be watching her like a hawk.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Erlichia can be present without symptoms. No need to rush to the vet, just get her tested sometime soon. If tested + that means several weeks of doxycycline - at least 4wks up to 8.

I'm surprised you haven't heard of it. It's a tick-borne disease that is spreading like wildfire around here. We are seeing it in nearly all the dogs being brought in to the rescue. I guess due to the drought and mild winters the tick population has exploded. I hate it more than heartworm anymore.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't seen ticks on our dogs, we keep our yard very short & I don't take the dogs anywhere where there is Long grass. How Is the doxycycline administered if she tests positive?


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Orally twice daily.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh, I see ... I will keep an eye on her.

The other dogs don't every have ticks because they aren't even in tell grass


----------

